

Bash Keyboard Shortcuts Stickers - flipstewart
http://cmd.club/

======
nausher81
If anyone is wondering what the list of shortcuts are -

    
    
      ^ is Ctrl    
      Alt is the alt/option key
    
      Alt+F/B - Forward/Backward Word
      ^P - Prev command
      ^N - Next command
      ^XX - Toggle between beginning of line & current  cursor positions
      Alt+F/B - Forward/Backward Word
      Alt+T/Esc+T  - Swap current word with prev
      ^L - Clear screen
      ^H/^D - Backspace / Forward Delete Character
      ^W - Delete/Cut word before cursor
      ^K - Delete/Cut till End of Line
      ^U - Delete/Cut Line Before cursor
      ^Y - Paste last cut
      Alt+U/L - UPPER/lower case word after cursor
      ^- - Undo
      ^Z - Stop the current process and send it to the background.
    
    

I don't know what these do - Alt R - ^C -

~~~
klibertp
> ^XX - Toggle between beginning of line & current cursor positions

This is not true. ^X^X is actually a well known for Emacs users command
"exchange-point-and-mark" and it only skips to the beginning of line because
that's where the mark is by default. You can set the mark yourself with
C-<space> anywhere on the line. From this point on pressing ^X^X will move
your cursor to where you activated the mark, and move the mark to where your
cursor was. That's pretty useful sometimes.

These two should be equivalent, I think, unless there is something strange
going on:

    
    
        Alt+T - Swap current word with prev
        Esc+T Swap last 2 words with prev
    

C-c abandons current line without saving it in the kill ring and no matter
where on the line you are. Faster than C-e C-u or C-a C-k.

M-r (Alt R) works as if you pressed undo (C-/ or C-_) enough times to get back
to the empty line.

I put a little cheatsheet for those things some time ago for my coworkers, it
lives here: [http://klibert.pl/readline.html](http://klibert.pl/readline.html)

------
miah_
This should be called 'Readline keyboard shortcuts'. Because they are all
handled by Readline and have nothing to do with Bash and are already supported
by anything that also links to Readline.

~~~
klibertp
To be fair bash and readline were/are very closely related in terms of
codebases. But it's true that almost all command line interactive apps which
don't use curses use readline, which makes those keyboard shortcuts worth
knowing.

------
bitslayer
What is the shortcut for set -o vi ?

~~~
flipstewart
;)

On OS X, these shortcuts work in generic text inputs as well! That's enough of
a reason to convince me to keep the default shortcuts.

------
daveloyall
> _Whether you’ve just opened Terminal for the first time or you’re a seasoned
> iTerm user_

Seasoned iTerm user? First off, what the heck is an iTerm? Oh, it's an open
source Terminal.app replacement first released in 2002.
[http://iterm.sourceforge.net/history.shtml](http://iterm.sourceforge.net/history.shtml)

 _Seasoned_ indeed! :)

------
berodam
Looks cool, but I'm afraid it would not work very well on my ThinkPad

~~~
flipstewart
You're right, it won't :/

These are made very specifically for MacBooks, but I'm thinking of making a
more generic option soon!

~~~
wyclif
How about a version for zsh? Nothing against bash, that's what I used for over
a decade, but many of us have moved on to zsh.

~~~
flipstewart
There are some slight discrepancies, but the majority of the shortcuts work
the same in zsh!

------
discreditable
Is there a normal keyboard listing of these? The keys are obscured in the
photos.

~~~
daveloyall
[http://cnswww.cns.cwru.edu/php/chet/readline/readline.html](http://cnswww.cns.cwru.edu/php/chet/readline/readline.html)

------
mitosis
I think control-L should be "^L", not "^+L", and so on.

------
koesterd
Unfortunately only available in the US and Canada.

~~~
flipstewart
I'm happy to figure out shipping to other countries! Anywhere specific?

~~~
zufallsheld
Germany/Europe.

------
unixengineer
zsh too please

~~~
elektronjunge
They are basically the same. In fact these short-cuts work for most things
that use readline, e.g. psql, irb, bash, zsh, etc.

------
maerF0x0
promo code?

------
igl
Unfortunately only available with Fisher-Price key labels.

